# For Kids and Lands



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

For those of you who enjoy our public lands in Utah I would strongly urge you to look at this website and consider adding your name to the growing list of hunters, educators, hikers, backpackers, and outdoor enthusiasts who oppose the Governor's land-grab.

http://www.forkidsandlands.org/

If you know of others that would like to consider adding their name please pass this along.
Thanks!


----------



## hunter57 (Nov 6, 2012)

I just signed.Thanks for the link.


----------

